# 2003 altima recently installed used engine



## damagegadget (Dec 14, 2008)

:balls:Just had a friend install a new engine. He is saying the plugs are not sparking, and no gas is being fed. He swapped sensors from old engine, still not working. Going to get a new relay. Is there anyone with advice on a fix..or what the problem may be:newbie:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Crank and cam position sensor would be the first place to check. Is it a brand new engine or a used engine that is "new" to this car?


----------



## damagegadget (Dec 14, 2008)

used engine.. pulled sensor off old one, and it fired!!


----------

